# Goats and sheep as companions?



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

If a person has a small herd of Katadin(sp) sheep, and you wanted to add a goat, are the sheep a good companion for the goat or should you still have more then one goat? I'm going to have a little "herd reduction", so I'm selling a couple of the cashmere does, and the lady wants to know if she can just get one?


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I'd say it's still better to at least get 2. But it might be okay. Katahdins are really laid back and get along well with goats, so she could try it with just the one and if it doesn't work then maybe she could get another? :shrug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I have 4 Blackbelly ewes running with my goats and they all do fine - and a young ram.

Then I have my older ram running with my goat bucks and everyone is happy as can be.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Ok, thank you! I'll let her know. She can try it and if the goat is lonely or bored she can get another.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

We have a lamb in with 3 other goat kids and they are all doing fine together.


----------

